# Which frames have Ridesense



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*Giant Defy vs Roubaix sl4?*

Has anyone ridden both?


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

samh said:


> Has anyone ridden both?


Since RideSense is a Giant feature, it will not be on the Specialized Roubaix.


----------

